
Ask HN: MVP with little, to zero, code. Suggestions? - avalore
I&#x27;m a developer, with an idea for a side project I&#x27;d like to try. I&#x27;d like to try throwing together an MVP writing as little code as possible, mainly because:
1) I have little time available
2) It&#x27;s an interesting challenge and I&#x27;d like to see what&#x27;s out there to achieve this<p>If absolutely needed I&#x27;ll write a serverless function or two to tie things together but I&#x27;d like to keep this to the absolute minimum.<p>The MVP will need:
- Some way of capturing form entries with results going to a DB
- Some way of taking payments (it&#x27;s a very niche marketplace type idea, so will need to pay out as well, but fine to be manual)
- A method of authorising users and creating accounts
- A way of sending email notifications when something happens<p>I know this is all very vague but what services&#x2F;apps&#x2F;tools has anyone used to achieve similar? I&#x27;m looking for suggestions to start exploring.<p>I know I can achieve a lot of this with typeform + zapier + stripe + s3 but I&#x27;m curious what else is out there.
======
picsoung
There are more and more resources are the "no-code" movement.

Check some of the tutorials by Ben Tossell on makerpad.co

Glide (glideapps.com) is also gret to build mobile apps

------
bnt
> typeform + zapier + stripe + s3

\+ Airtable will get you a long way.

~~~
avalore
Not heard of airtable before, thanks!

